

Startups and Planes - breck
http://breckyunits.com/startups_and_planes

======
rdl
Wow, this analogy is doubly wrong.

We expect planes doing risky tests to crash. A startup is a risky early stage
test, similar to what a plane does in a wind tunnel as a model, or as a cfd
simulation, not scheduled passenger service.

The cause of startup failure is not financiers being in charge.

Startup failure is not a plane crash, but more akin to a to-around on landing,
or a cancelled flight. No one dies. Resources are redistributed to more
productive activities to try again (the most valuable being engineering
opportunity cost).

~~~
breck
You can certainly treat your startup as a test flight.

But if your goal is to create a long term business, you need to treat it more
like a passenger flight and design it to not crash.

